# STEROID BRANDS, PROFILES, PCTURES, & REVIEWS > PICTURES OF STEROIDS >  Boldenone (ganabol) Brand Vm...is Good Or Bad??

## bodyman2000

Hi boys.
I have bought one confection of BOLDENONE VM FROM 100ML. Now knowing your competence and precision in judging a AAS I wanted to ask to you: judged a good product or is crap? Thanks to all for the answer.
 :Smilie:

----------


## bodyman2000

bump....

----------


## bodyman2000

nobody say to me if boldenone VM ganabol it is one good product?
 :Frown:

----------


## boosted m3

its a great product just sucks because its 50mg/ml

----------


## Titan1

this is the one

----------


## ajfina

i use to get those like crazy by the vet store back in my country ,good EQ from colombia,suck thing is 50 mg per ml, in venezuela now the do 200 mg per cc 50 ml bottle (peso pesado) NICEEE and cheaaap

----------


## bodyman2000

many many thanks my friends....
I hope that ganabol could be good...now i'm sure that i have buy a good aas.
 :Wink:

----------

